# Quest Diagnostics - 5 Panel Piss Test



## JackLondon2006 (Jun 11, 2006)

I have a Quest Diagnostics piss test this Tuesday afternoon. I have not smoked in 9 days, but before that I smoked daily for months. I am 5'9" 205 pounds with a pretty slow metabolism. This sure-gel / jello thing sounds great, but I was wondering of someone could tell me EXACTLY what to do with these things the day of the test. I just want to do it right. I have read the forums but they still are a little confusing. If someone could just make a quick map for me and how to use this stuff so I can pass I'd really appreciate it. Thanks alot.


----------

